# Obama vacation on Martha's Vineyard to be longest of presidency



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

President Barack Obama has booked a two-week summer getaway for his family on the picturesque Massachusetts island of Martha's Vineyard.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/obama-to-vacation-on-marthas-vineyard-in-august/26891498#!bcMYuJ


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sure he wants to stay where he's worshiped.
My condolences to the SSA's who have to service these assholes.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> I'm sure he wants to stay where he's worshiped.
> My condolences to the SSA's who have to service these assholes.


Griff I always thought about that. Imagine being a SSA and having to spend 8 years of your career protecting this scumbag? Talk about joining the agency at the wrong time, or being born at the wrong time.

Reagan? Worth diving in front of to save all day. This POS? Dive out of the way.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Things are coming out about how disrespectful Hillary was. Can you imagine how moochelle and her mommie speak to them?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Things are coming out about how disrespectful Hillary was. Can you imagine how moochelle and her mommie speak to them?


It's always been said that the republican presidents treated them with respect, asked about their families etc... Whereas the dems acted as though they were slaves.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> It's always been said that the republican presidents treated them with respect, asked about their families etc... Whereas the dems acted as though they were slaves.


It's been a while since I read it, but if I recall correctly that's pretty much what was said in Kessler's book _In the President's Secret Service_. I've always thought that you can tell a lot about someone based on the way they treat the "invisible" people who serve them. The book came out in 2010 so there's not much on these two. I'll be interested in seeing what gets said about them once he's out of office.

http://www.amazon.com/Presidents-Se...e=UTF8&qid=1405094715&sr=1-1&keywords=kessler


----------

